# Instructions to Enable component and HDMI at the same time



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

If your HD Tivo is modified so you can access it through your home network using Telnet, you can activate both the Component and HDMI output so they are active and usable at the same time. This is great if you want to use two TVs and have one connected via HDMI and the other connected via Component cables.

1. Telnet into your HD Tivo.
2. Change Directory to the tvbin directory; cd /tvbin. 
3. Enter the Command: si9190test -format 10801 -c 1 -d 1
4. Press enter and you will find both HDMI and Component outputs are now active.

If you want to output 720p then after the -format command use 7200 instead of 10801. Regardless of which format you use, you can change the format using the format button on the front of the Tivo or by using the up arrow button on the remote.

For more information on the command, enter si9190test -help


----------



## HiHoStevo (Apr 1, 2003)

Runch.......... 

Very interesting...... although my HD-Tivo has always been able to output on both Component and HDMI at the same time... at least video. For some reason (DTV says there is a known issue with getting audio out of the HDMI port) however I cannot get any audio out to my receiver (Denon 2807) from the HDMI connection. 

I have tried 3 different HD-Tivo's and they all react the same. Mine are stock units with no changes whatsoever... at least not by me!

Do you have any instructions that will turn on the audio output of my HDMI connection?


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

The audio is there, my brother uses only HDMI with his Sony HDTV however, I had to turn DD5.1 off in the Tivo audio menu because the TV can't decode DD5.1. The problem must be with your receiver. There are different versions of HDMI. Perhaps your receiver's version is incompatible with the HD Tivo. However, have you tried turning Dolby Digital on or off in the Tivo audio setting to see if that makes a difference? You should be able to use digital optical with your receiver and HD TIvo.

Regarding HDMI and component both being on at the same time, which TVs are you using to test this? How did you test this to see that both were on at the same time? Did you use two different TVs both on at the same time?


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks Raunch. Wish MRV was this easy.

HIHO: Both my HR10s output sound on HDMI and I did have to turn off Dolby as Raunch says.


----------



## Rick Sass (Feb 29, 2004)

Runch Machine said:


> If your HD Tivo is modified so you can access it through your home network using Telnet, you can activate both the Component and HDMI output so they are active and usable at the same time. This is great if you want to use two TVs and have one connected via HDMI and the other connected via Component cables.
> 
> 1. Telnet into your HD Tivo.
> 2. Change Directory to the tvbin directory; cd /tvbin.
> ...


Can you point me to a link on how to modify the HD TiVo box using Telnet?

Thanx


----------



## HiHoStevo (Apr 1, 2003)

coachO said:


> Thanks Raunch. Wish MRV was this easy.
> 
> HIHO: Both my HR10s output sound on HDMI and I did have to turn off Dolby as Raunch says.


As I am using a front projector I do not have a television to try this out with... However I have tried a couple of DVD players and they both pass audio over HDMI to my Denon 2807.

Yes, I have followed the instructions in the book that suggest you turn off Dolby Digital, it made no difference at all unfortunately... although I cannot imagine wanting sound without DD.

I may contact the dealer I purchased the Denon from and see if he has a Yamaha 2600 I could borrow to try out and see if it works..., but I did like having the three component in's on the Denon...

The reason I am trying to not use the optical for sound is that I wanted to hook the Tivo up with both the HDMI cable and Component cables... (mine works that way normally for some reason)... that way I can check back and forth between the HDMI inputs audio/video and the Component/Optical connection to see if the de-interlacer/scaler in the Tivo works better or if it is better to feed 480i to my projector and let the Faroudja chip in the projector do the "heavy lifting" for SDTV.

Just trying to figure out if it is Denon that is screwing up or if the Tech Support guy I spoke to at DTV is correct in that most of the HD-Tivo's will not output sound over HDMI... or maybe he just said that to get me to quit calling...


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

Rick Sass said:


> Can you point me to a link on how to modify the HD TiVo box using Telnet?
> 
> Thanx


Your kidding right ?

Google: "HR10-250 hack"


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

Runch, 

Would I be correct in assuming that this setting will stick until you reboot the TiVo or would it reset when you turn off the TV (connected via HDMI) since the HDMI would reset also ?


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

rbreding said:


> Runch,
> 
> Would I be correct in assuming that this setting will stick until you reboot the TiVo or would it reset when you turn off the TV (connected via HDMI) since the HDMI would reset also ?


Both outputs will stay active until the receiver reboots.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

Rick Sass said:


> Can you point me to a link on how to modify the HD TiVo box using Telnet?
> 
> Thanx


This is what I used:

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

If you are handy with computers, this is relatively easy to do. There is also a support thread in Tivo Community.


----------



## brj8826 (Nov 3, 2002)

Runch, I am not having luck with this. The command ran as stated but still no output to my component cables.


----------



## Laserfisher (Jun 13, 2006)

I just got the "Free" HR10-250 installed yesterday. Free equalled committment for 24 months, TIVO monthly cost and HD monthly cost, that's it. My Series 1 Philips TIVO was running off my original SONY A1 satellite reciever. These two units are plugged into my house distribution system, a Xantech ZPR68. Standard video and R and L Stereo piped to 6 rooms. I have a distantly mounted dish, due to line of sight problems with trees, with two coax trenched in the lawn for about 250'. The PROBLEM: the HR10-250 requires two coax from the dish, with no splitters in the lines. So, to get the new box working, I disconnected my original equipment. The HDTV room works, the other 6 do not. I backfed the Video, Left and Right(VLR) to the Xantech from the HR10-250. This works if I turn the resolution on the HR10-250 to the 480i, but this degrades the HDTV picture. QUESTION: can the HDMI output 1080i at the same time the VLR is outputing 480i ? If so, what do I need to do? I will trench in 2 more coax to the dish if I must, But that is a tough job and the DitchWitch is expensive to rent for a weekend.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

HD Tivo cannot ouput 480i and and 1080 or 720 at the same time. IF you want to have both your modulator system and your HDTV on at the same time you will have to get an addional coax from your dish to another receiver.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

brj8826 said:


> Runch, I am not having luck with this. The command ran as stated but still no output to my component cables.


It works great for me. Are you sure everything is hooked up properly and the TV is on the proper input?


----------



## pintnight (Oct 6, 2004)

What happens if I hack the leased HR10-250? Whenever DirecTV replace my HR10-250 with the new MPEG4 DVR and they take back the HR10-250, are they going to see if I hacked it?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

pintnight said:


> What happens if I hack the leased HR10-250? Whenever DirecTV replace my HR10-250 with the new MPEG4 DVR and they take back the HR10-250, are they going to see if I hacked it?


Keep the original drive and put it back in before you return it. There is not any tamper tape on the HR10-250, at least not mine.


----------



## pintnight (Oct 6, 2004)

rminsk said:


> Keep the original drive and put it back in before you return it. There is not any tamper tape on the HR10-250, at least not mine.


Ah, I replace the harddrive. That's easy to do. 

Hrmm, I guess I got some reading to do. Where's the on the list of harddrive to use? Of course, I want to get a big harddrive to bump up the number of recordings.


----------



## ScoHo (May 31, 2005)

Runch, you rock...thanks for the tip. This is something I've been wanting to do ever since I got my HR10-250 over a year ago. I have my main RPTV, which the HR10 was hooked up to (via component), then I have a smaller LCD over my bar (that has HDMI) that I've wanted to be able to show exactly what the RPTV shows. With this command, this is now possible.

However...I tried it and noticed that #1) it only worked when both outputs were active (meaning, both the RPTV and LCD TVs were turned ON) and #2) Once I turned one of them off, it reset back to the way it was (where I could only use one at a time). I suppose this isn't a HUGE deal, since the only time I would want to utilize this would be if I had people over (like for a game or something) and I could just activate it for the times I needed it. But do you know of any way to make it permanent?


----------



## brj8826 (Nov 3, 2002)

Yeah, I am 99% sure. I have the big TV hooked up using the HDMI and my bedroom TV hooked up with the components. The HDMI will always work when plugged in. The component will only work when I unplug the HDMI. Plugging in the HDMI automatically shuts off the component feed.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

After typing the command, I get:

Changed Broadcom output format to 10801
Broadcom DVI colorspace set to YCbCr

Component is still not active. I've tried every combination I can think of relative to which tvs are on...
HDMI set on/Component on
HDMI set off/Component on
HDMI set on/Component off
both sets off
and no luck....

Is the output I'm seeing correct? Is there a different version of si9190test I should be looking for?


----------



## brj8826 (Nov 3, 2002)

exactly gworkman. The command has no effect whatsoever on my TiVo.


----------



## jonra (Apr 1, 2005)

Doesn't sound like this works. To receive an HDTV signal to two HDTVs at the same time when both are on at the same time or on separately, rather than using the HDMI output - 

I would just get 3 RCA female Y adapters, one short component cable, and two component cables for each TV. This way you'll get HDTV for both TVS at the same time or separately without messing around with hack software or un- plugging the HDMI cable.


----------



## mkbruce (Feb 4, 2003)

jonra said:


> Doesn't sound like this works. To receive an HDTV signal to two HDTVs at the same time when both are on at the same time or on separately, rather than using the HDMI output -
> 
> I would just get 3 RCA female Y adapters, one short component cable, and two component cables for each TV. This way you'll get HDTV for both TVS at the same time or separately without messing around with hack software or un- plugging the HDMI cable.


You can't split a video signal in this manner. You need an active video distribution module. Search on google for component video splitter.

Magnus


----------



## jonra (Apr 1, 2005)

Sure you can - try it. It will work. If you need for 3 or more TVs for long runs - you'll need a video distribution unit.


----------



## jonra (Apr 1, 2005)

It's just an analog signal out of the component outputs.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

jonra said:


> Sure you can - try it. It will work. If you need for 3 or more TVs for long runs - you'll need a video distribution unit.


You might get video on both TVs with a Y adapter but the PQ will be degraded on both. The picture will have noticeably diminished brightness level. The reason is you are splitting the voltage between the two. You need a powered distribution amplifier like the Audio Authority 985U, sometimes available on eBay.


----------



## brj8826 (Nov 3, 2002)

Thank you both. I will give the Y a try first and see if I can notice a downgrade, if not I'll just stick with that solution. If so I'll go the powered amp route.

I'm a bit frustrated though because apparantely some have gotten the two signals to work at the same time. This doesn't seem to be a very common need so there isn't much discussion about it.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

HiHoStevo said:


> Runch..........
> 
> Very interesting...... although my HD-Tivo has always been able to output on both Component and HDMI at the same time... at least video. For some reason (DTV says there is a known issue with getting audio out of the HDMI port) however I cannot get any audio out to my receiver (Denon 2807) from the HDMI connection.
> 
> ...


I have a Denon 2807 Denon as well, and it will not accept HDMI audio from the HR10-250. It's no problem, since I have plenty of spare optical inputs on the Denon and I just use one of them. No biggie.

I thought it was because I was outputing the HDMI from the HR10-250 through the 2807 to a Sanyo PLV-Z2 projector via an HDMI/DVI cable. (DVI, of course, doesn't have any audio out.) Nonetheless, when I select HDMI for the video input on the Denon, it automatically changes the audio input from the HR10-250 to HDMI, and I get no audio unless I manually adjust the audio input setting on the 2807 to OPT2. I had the spare cable anyway!


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

ScoHo said:


> Runch, you rock...thanks for the tip. This is something I've been wanting to do ever since I got my HR10-250 over a year ago. I have my main RPTV, which the HR10 was hooked up to (via component), then I have a smaller LCD over my bar (that has HDMI) that I've wanted to be able to show exactly what the RPTV shows. With this command, this is now possible.
> 
> However...I tried it and noticed that #1) it only worked when both outputs were active (meaning, both the RPTV and LCD TVs were turned ON) and #2) Once I turned one of them off, it reset back to the way it was (where I could only use one at a time). I suppose this isn't a HUGE deal, since the only time I would want to utilize this would be if I had people over (like for a game or something) and I could just activate it for the times I needed it. But do you know of any way to make it permanent?


No. If the TV's HDMI port is turned off, then you have to re-issue the command.


----------



## Richard Chalk (May 13, 2004)

hiker said:


> You might get video on both TVs with a Y adapter but the PQ will be degraded on both. The picture will have noticeably diminished brightness level. The reason is you are splitting the voltage between the two. You need a powered distribution amplifier like the Audio Authority 985U, sometimes available on eBay.


Actually, you do not split the voltage if the source impedance is low coming out of the receiver, and the load impedance is high going into the display. You do, however, create a mismatch in impedance, and this might cause a reflection. On a short cable run, this may reduce the sharpness, and on a longer run, it might show up as a ghost. It's worth trying before spending money on a DA.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Richard Chalk said:


> Actually, you do not split the voltage if the source impedance is low coming out of the receiver, and the load impedance is high going into the display. You do, however, create a mismatch in impedance, and this might cause a reflection. On a short cable run, this may reduce the sharpness, and on a longer run, it might show up as a ghost. It's worth trying before spending money on a DA.


Yes, sorry I didn't have my electrical term correct. But I did try it with component and also S-Video and composite and the luminance is unacceptably diminished. I didn't bother to check out any other picture qualities. I use the Audio Authority 985U D/A and it works well.

BTW, you can find Extron RGBS distribution amps on eBay really cheap. My experience is that these work equally well for component splitter but you will need to get BNC-RCA adapters.


----------



## jonra (Apr 1, 2005)

earlier post by me:
[To receive an HDTV signal to two HDTVs at the same time when both are on at the same time or on separately, rather than using the HDMI output -

I would just get 3 RCA female Y adapters, one short component cable, and two component cables for each TV. This way you'll get HDTV for both TVS at the same time or separately without messing around with hack software or un- plugging the HDMI cable. ]

Also, make sure you use very good quality - heavily shielded cables for this method - tributeries brand, monster, etc. You don't need top of the line $75 plus cables, but heavily shielded works fine. I don't see any difference with or without the Y adapters in my set-up to 2 HDTVs.


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

I tired this over the weekend and can't get both to display 
simultaneously. I telneted in and used:
cd /tvbin
si9190test -format 10801 -c 1 -d 1
(I also tried the 720 version).

After issuing this command, I can get a component signal on TV2 when 
the HDMI is not being used by TV1. Before doing this, just having 
the HDMI cable plugged in turned off the component, so the command is 
doing something. This is what I did.
TV1 hooked up via HDMI to my hacked HR10-250 running 3.1.5f.
TV2 hooked up via component cables

I tested it on 3 different display devices and used 2 different hacked HR10-250's.
1. Sharp LC45GX6U.
2. HP LC2600N (a rebadged sharp) 
3. Samsung 215TW

I used several different combinations.
1. TV1 = HP, TV2 = Samsung
2. TV1 = Samsung (via HDMI to DVI cable ), TV2 = HP
3. TV1 = Sharp, TV2 = Samsung

If TV1 was on an input other than HDMI, TV2's component video 
worked. As soon as I switched TV1 to HDMI, TV2 lost it's component 
signal. If I switched TV1 to a different input, TV2's component 
started working again. So it appears that there is something in the 
HDCP handshaking that turns off the component when the HDMI input is 
active for my displays. 

I really wanted to make this work, but it appears that it will not 
work for everyone.  

Murray


----------



## cassos (Jan 11, 2003)

Well, it does not work for me, but it worked for my neighbor!
at least until his hdmi completely stoped working (bad hdmi card connector)...

Here is the deal guys, si9190test will work only if you have the first
generation HR10-250 because they had different hdmi cards in them,
that's the good news for them, the bad news is that these cards had
very bad connections to the motherboard, and they all ended up losing hdmi 

Bottom line is that it sucks, I wanted to use dual display with my kitchen on a smaller widescreen... I guess I will have to go component splitter route...


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

Well, I just tried this on my newest HD Tivo which I got in February 2006 and it works great. It definately has the new HDMI card in it. I can't explain why it apparently works for some and not others.

For those of you that it doesn't work for, what response do you get on the computer after you key in the command and press enter?


----------



## cassos (Jan 11, 2003)

I get the following:

bash-2.02# /tvbin/si9190test -format 7200 -c 1 -d 1
Changed Broadcom output format to 7200
Broadcom DVI colorspace set to YCbCr
bash-2.02#

but are we all talking about the Hughes HR10-250 ?


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

HiHoStevo said:


> As I am using a front projector I do not have a television to try this out with... However I have tried a couple of DVD players and they both pass audio over HDMI to my Denon 2807.
> 
> Yes, I have followed the instructions in the book that suggest you turn off Dolby Digital, it made no difference at all unfortunately... although I cannot imagine wanting sound without DD.
> 
> ...


I have a front projector paired with the HR10-250 through a Denon AVR 2807, and also a Blu-ray BD-1000 Samsung DVD player. The Samsung passes audio through the AVR 2807, but the HR10-250 does not. I had to use an optical cable for that, but it was no big deal. As you know, the Denon has 6 optical inputs!

Why can't you use the optical out of your HR10-250? I do, and there is no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

cassos said:


> I get the following:
> 
> bash-2.02# /tvbin/si9190test -format 7200 -c 1 -d 1
> Changed Broadcom output format to 7200
> ...


Yes, I have the HR10-250. I get the same thing on mine and it does output HDMI and component at the same time. I don't know why yours doesn't.


----------



## cassos (Jan 11, 2003)

Tell the truth, it tries to work, I see something happening for barly a second on the component video tv, and a long flicker on the hdmi tv, but them the hdmi tv wins  

I thinks if it is not about the version of hdmi card in the HR10-250, then it has to be about the hdmi support of the tv itself. My hdmi is directly connected to my Sony Bravia KDL V40 XBR1. Now, the working setup at my neighbor is going through his new top Denon amplifier for the hdmi switching...

I now suspect that we are dealing with an hdmi protocol issue, perhaps hdcp related...

Let's have the guys who got the dual hdmi / component video outpout working, explain exactly what they connect their hdmi to: amplifier version, tv or projector version, etc.


----------



## aus (Jul 30, 2005)

Could it have something to do with the software version?


----------



## cassos (Jan 11, 2003)

aus said:


> Could it have something to do with the software version?


The issues were already there before the 6.3a upgrade...


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

I get this also:


> bash-2.02# /tvbin/si9190test -format 7200 -c 1 -d 1bash-2.02# /tvbin/si9190test -format 7200 -c 1 -d 1
> Changed Broadcom output format to 7200
> Broadcom DVI colorspace set to YCbCr
> bash-2.02#


I am not on 6.3 yet. On one of my two TV's I tried it on is connected through this path: HR10-250->HDMI-DIV Cable->Sharp AVC Box->Zektor DVI Switcher->Sharp Panel. The component works if the TV's input is not on HDMI, but as soon as I switch to HDMI, then the component signal is cut off.
Murray


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

There have been two different HDMI cards installed in the HR10-250. The commands to enable both outputs will work with the older card (1034054), but not with the new card (1035849). Pull off the top cover to see which part number you have. I think units manufactured after December 2005 have the new card.


----------



## utmba95 (Jan 29, 2002)

This doesn't work for me either and my HR10 is much older than 12/05.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

bpratt said:


> There have been two different HDMI cards installed in the HR10-250. The commands to enable both outputs will work with the older card (1034054), but not with the new card (1035849). Pull off the top cover to see which part number you have. I think units manufactured after December 2005 have the new card.


WRONG! I have two with the newer card and this works on both of them.


----------



## aus (Jul 30, 2005)

Anyone in SoCal (South LA/OC) interested in helping a member hack this for some cash? This is all greek to me.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

Runch Machine said:


> WRONG! I have two with the newer card and this works on both of them.


You're right. I had it backwards. The commands work with the new cards but not the older ones.


----------



## kevinE (Dec 1, 2005)

I guess I am one of the unlucky ones. It says it is working when I type in the hack but no luck. My unit was definitely pre-Dec '05. Probably Nov '05.

If anyone knows how to enable both on an older unit, please let me know.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

This worked great to enable both HDMI and component outputs, but what I really need is the s-video output to feed the second port on my Slingbox. Is there a way to enable s-video as well? If not, how about converting component to s-video? I searched for adapters and didn't find much. I really don't care about video quality since I'm only using the slingbox for remote hacking.

edit: this did the trick.


----------



## jimmych (Oct 3, 2006)

Try a cheap manual HDMI switcher and turn the HDMI input to another input should allow either component and HDMI to work


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

kevinE said:


> I guess I am one of the unlucky ones. It says it is working when I type in the hack but no luck. My unit was definitely pre-Dec '05. Probably Nov '05.
> 
> If anyone knows how to enable both on an older unit, please let me know.


Anyone?


----------



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

Runch Machine said:


> Yes, I have the HR10-250. I get the same thing on mine and it does output HDMI and component at the same time. I don't know why yours doesn't.


Runch,
Does the component output work even when the HDMI display is turned off?


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

Runch Machine said:


> No. If the TV's HDMI port is turned off, then you have to re-issue the command.


So has anyone found a workaround for this? More importantly, as anyone had any negative side effects (permanent or not) from enabling the capability?


----------

